# Finley On Being Booed



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Youtube 

As bad as I felt for him before, I feel even worst after watching this video. It's a shame that after all he's done for that team, the fans will turn on him just like that. Don't worry Finley. You've got a home in S.A. now! And even if you leave us, we don't boo great ex-spurs. Just ask Devin!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, the Mavericks fans are classless.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Yeah, the Mavericks fans are classless.


I wouldn't say that. How many other incidents like this has this happened? I just don't understand how they can totally abandone 8 years of memories with the guy because some *** like Mark Cuban tells them too....damn, I hate that guys. Now he's classless.


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

I have nothing against the Mavericks team, it's just Mark Cuban I don't like.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I wouldn't say that. How many other incidents like this has this happened? I just don't understand how they can totally abandone 8 years of memories with the guy because some *** like Mark Cuban tells them too....damn, I hate that guys. Now he's classless.


So if Mark Cuban told them to jump off a cliff they would do it? They can't think for themselves all of a sudden?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> So if Mark Cuban told them to jump off a cliff they would do it? They can't think for themselves all of a sudden?


That's a totally different thing. They cheared for Finley in every game they saw him in until Cuban told them to boo. Coincidence?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

dont mind ezealen,kulun hes not realy a spurs fan at heart.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> dont mind ezealen,kulun hes not realy a spurs fan at heart.


No, I'm just not a hater. How is saying that dallas fans shouldn't be called classless just for this incident make me not a spurs fan? I'm not ganna stoop to Mark Cuban's level. Ya know, the "I'm ganna decide to attack a team's city and their fans instead of the team!" leve. I'd like to keep basketball where it should be. You're ganna attack the spurs, fine, but don't attack their fans or their city. That has nothing to do with basketball. Same can be said for the mavs and their fans in this case.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

its not just that its much much much much more,the only thing you seem to do for the spurs is root for them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> its not just that its much much much much more,the only thing you seem to do for the spurs is root for them.


...did you think before you wrote that? Doesn't rooting for them count as being a spurs fan? I think you're confusing the terms "fan" with "homer".


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

yes but come on,how can you seriously say that the refs were good!?!?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TiMVP2 said:


> its not just that its much much much much more,the only thing you seem to do for the spurs is root for them.


And what do you do, Timmay? Besides rock your baseball hat sideways and flash gang signs to your webcam?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

it was a peace sign,and i got me the spurs memrobilia,posters,appearel,and all that yo.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> yes but come on,how can you seriously say that the refs were good!?!?


WTF? Have you been around the playoff forums? The reffs were flat out aweful! That's why everyone assumed that one thread I made was a jab towards the reffs, cause I did nothing but complain about the reffs during the entire series.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

ezealen said:


> That's a totally different thing. They cheared for Finley in every game they saw him in until Cuban told them to boo. Coincidence?



man this is dumbfounding. the mavs fans gave finley his cheers during the regular season. they booed him and his TEAM AS A WHOLE in the playoffs. once again people act like since finley is on a diff team, the mavs are sposed to lick his boots everytime he touches the ball. he's not a MAVERICK ANYMORE. We don't have to cheer for someone on another team. No one is questioning fin's character or what he did for the mavs but he's NOT A MAVERICK ANYMORE. Get it? Man this is growing old


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mavs fans were booing finley all series. before the terry nut punch. before any of that. This is really sad. It's over. your team lost. Finley got booed. The spurs got booed. Get over it already


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

/\ Great signature lol


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> /\ Great signature lol



I plan on adding steve nash and raja bell (mavs former starting backcourt) real soon. 

then after that, if the heat win I can hopefully add walker to that list :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spoken like a man with no insight, mff4l. I understand the mavs don't heve the cheer for him, but they don't have to boo either. They did not "boo him and his TEAM AS A WHOLE in the playoffs". They seemed like they couldn't care less when anyone took the court, but whenever finley as so much touched the ball, he got booed. Did you even watch the video? I didn't see any "Duncan- I hate you!" posters.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Spoken like a man with no insight, mff4l. I understand the mavs don't heve the cheer for him, but they don't have to boo either. They did not "boo him and his TEAM AS A WHOLE in the playoffs". They seemed like they couldn't care less when anyone took the court, but whenever finley as so much touched the ball, he got booed. Did you even watch the video? I didn't see any "Duncan- I hate you!" posters.



yes they did dude. I was sitting right there at THE GAME!!!!!! not a video full of clippings. I was at the freaking game. LOL The mavs fan (me included) booed the entire team. Not just finley. Why would I need to look at clippings of the game six game when I was THERE LIVE SITTING IN THE LOWER LEVEL? :biggrin:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Like me and others said in the Mavs forum he should have played for a different team if he wanted our sympathy. He went to the Spurs, what I would say is our biggest rivals. I know we released him and he didn't choose to leave, but can you guys honestly say that more than likely a big reason he went to the Spurs was to give it to the Mavs come playoff time as well as the season? I haven't seen Finley dunk like that in like 3 years. Last series was what he had been waiting for all season, and if the fans want to boo him then they can boo him. Point Blank. We are booing him as a basketball player, not as a person(well I know that is my intent) he made the decision the play for the Spurs so thats just what that is.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Chalie Boy said:


> Like me and others said in the Mavs forum he should have played for a different team if he wanted our sympathy. He went to the Spurs, what I would say is our biggest rivals. I know we released him and he didn't choose to leave, but can you guys honestly say that more than likely a big reason he went to the Spurs was to give it to the Mavs come playoff time as well as the season? I haven't seen Finley dunk like that in like 3 years. Last series was what he had been waiting for all season, and if the fans want to boo him then they can boo him. Point Blank. We are booing him as a basketball player, not as a person(well I know that is my intent) he made the decision the play for the Spurs so thats just what that is.



no doubt man. why are we sposed to cheer a player on the opposing team? LOL and yea man finley had more dunks against us last series than I remember him having all of last year as a maverick.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Again, you don't have to cheer for the guy. It's just disrespectful to boo someone who was part of your team for 8 years. He's not the traitor. He was the one betrayed. And everyone cheered for him during the season. Why a sudden change once the post season started? And don't give me anymore of that "they booed him and his TEAM AS A WHOLE" ****. Finley was booed 20 times more than all the other spurs combined, and you know it!

Chalie and mff4l, ya'll may be booing him as much as the other spurs. I don't doubt that. But that's not the case with most of the dallas fans. The "casuals" so to speak. Cuban and Dirk told them to boo, and so they did. I know those people don't count as the entire fan base though. That's why I said what I said to Kunlun at the begining of this thread.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Again, you don't have to cheer for the guy. It's just disrespectful to boo someone who was part of your team for 8 years. He's not the traitor. He was the one betrayed. And everyone cheered for him during the season. Why a sudden change once the post season started? And don't give me anymore of that "they booed him and his TEAM AS A WHOLE" ****. Finley was booed 20 times more than all the other spurs combined, and you know it!
> 
> Chalie and mff4l, ya'll may be booing him as much as the other spurs. I don't doubt that. But that's not the case with most of the dallas fans. The "casuals" so to speak. Cuban and Dirk told them to boo, and so they did. I know those people don't count as the entire fan base though. That's why I said what I said to Kunlun at the begining of this thread.



word man. lol

*points to sig*


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

mff4l said:


> word man. lol
> 
> *points to sig*


repped


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Kunlun said:


> Yeah, the Mavericks fans are classless.


i know you're from china and not philly, but being a fan of a team from philly, you have no right to call any other fans classless. philly has the most fickle fans of any sports city in the USA.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The most classless act I've ever seen in a game is when almost the entire seattle stadium stood up and cheared their hearts out after Timmy went down holding his ankle- the very ankle that kept him out most of the year. I guess karma does exist cause Timmy went and scored the game winning shot later on :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the most classless thing done by fans was Philly fans cheering when Michael Irvin broke his neck and almost died on thier field...to this day they still call that a "classic" moment...this is the same fan bas that just this past year pelted Clinton Portis' mom with beer and food...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the most classless thing done by fans was Philly fans cheering when Michael Irvin broke his neck and almost died on thier field...to this day they still call that a "classic" moment...this is the same fan bas that just this past year pelted Clinton Portis' mom with beer and food...


isn't philly the city that boos their own players regularly?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the most classless thing done by fans was Philly fans cheering when Michael Irvin broke his neck and almost died on thier field...


Wow...I guess I should consider myself lucky that that timmy incident was the worst I've seen...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Wow...I guess I should consider myself lucky that that timmy incident was the worst I've seen...


they also booed Santa Clause, Destinys' Child and pegged Jimmy Johnson with size D batteries...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

mff4l said:


> man this is dumbfounding. the mavs fans gave finley his cheers during the regular season. they booed him and his TEAM AS A WHOLE in the playoffs. once again people act like since finley is on a diff team, the mavs are sposed to lick his boots everytime he touches the ball. he's not a MAVERICK ANYMORE. We don't have to cheer for someone on another team. No one is questioning fin's character or what he did for the mavs but he's NOT A MAVERICK ANYMORE. Get it? Man this is growing old


I think that's the classless people were talking about.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i dont know why they dont like ffinley hes a good player and played pretty well in the playoffs?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

melo4life said:


> i dont know why they dont like ffinley hes a good player and played pretty well in the playoffs?


uh...yes...wait I don't understand the question


----------

